# [CM7] on Droid Bionic with dual boot!



## Deodexed

This is an amazing hack by Hashcode! He built a hack to load CM7 on the Droid 3 that will also work on the Droid Bionic! I tested it on the Droid Bionic today and it worked! (ya I am crazy)

Now you need to note that this is in the begining stages, but with us Devs teaming up, this can be great!

Thanks to Hashcode and of course Cyanogenmod team!

Hashcode Github: https://github.com/Hashcode

Details can be found here:





Also thanks to Droidtheroy for his rom that was featured in the begining of this video! =)

Update Below

Use caution if testing this and do not Blame any of us for messing up your Bionic"

Thanks to hashcode, I was able to use his Safestrap to load CM7 on the Bionic. I will post the link below to how it works so other Devs can start playing with this method! This is a great method to use in order to get things started with out bricking your phone!

D3 methodworks on Bionic)
http://hash-of-codes.blogspot.com/2011/10/how-cm7-fell-onto-my-droid-3-and.html

http://hash-of-codes.blogspot.com/2011/10/beta-testing-safestrap-w-cm7.html


----------



## mikeymop

damn you beat me too it. I was about to link your video on these forums lol.
That'd be great if we get our hardware ported to cm7 by the time the ICS source drop comes.... one can dream


----------



## lev

Wahoo if this is really true.


----------



## chefb

Pretty bad ass....


----------



## idefiler6

It would be truly sex if we could still keep LTE on this. This is amazing! Thanks for all your hard work devs!


----------



## mikeymop

idefiler6 said:


> It would be truly sex if we could still keep LTE on this. This is amazing! Thanks for all your hard work devs!


lol yea, but I'm grateful for even just having 3g


----------



## idefiler6

mikeymop said:


> lol yea, but I'm grateful for even just having 3g


Yeah true, but you wouldn't feel like a bit of a hack walking around with a dual core LTE device with no LTE capability?


----------



## terryrook

"idefiler6 said:


> Yeah true, but you wouldn't feel like a bit of a hack walking around with a dual core LTE device with no LTE capability?


Not at all. Plus it wouldn't be forever. I miss cm7 so much I could care less what works. Dual boot *****!


----------



## sheldoneous

Psssh..wah???...I don't need working data...gimme now!..j/k keep up the work devs thus could be the saving grace for the bionic...swappa and eBay blew up yesterday with bionics for sale.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Deodexed

Updated first post with links to Hashcodes work! Becareful and dont blame us! lol

DEVS ITS TIME TO COME TOGETHER ON THIS ONE!


----------



## droidth3ory

Nice Deodexed and Hashcode...

Have you tried the CM7 build for the Bionic we have compiled in place of the CM for the 3?

Merged with Bionics source. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeymop

idefiler6 said:


> Yeah true, but you wouldn't feel like a bit of a hack walking around with a dual core LTE device with no LTE capability?


Lol I do that anyway, I dont have LTE unless I leave my hometown.


----------



## sk8tingusmc

droidth3ory said:


> Nice Deodexed and Hashcode...
> 
> Have you tried the CM7 build for the Bionic we have compiled in place of the CM for the 3?
> 
> Merged with Bionics source.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


If you link the compiled bionic CM7 system, I will test it. I have it up and running on mine as well. The biggest problem I see so far is no sdcard mounted so I have 1~ mb storage on my CM7.


----------



## sheldoneous

Can non devs play too?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## xxxdroidxxx

My day just got better.


----------



## scottpole

I would like to check this out

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jackdancerdroid

droidth3ory said:


> Nice Deodexed and Hashcode...
> 
> Have you tried the CM7 build for the Bionic we have compiled in place of the CM for the 3?
> 
> Merged with Bionics source.
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Where can I find the cm7 build for bionic to test it?


----------



## scottpole

jackdancerdroid said:


> Where can I find the cm7 build for bionic to test it?


+1

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jackdancerdroid

scottpole said:


> +1
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


so i went ahead and tried it out on my bionic. it works like a charm. the only issues are 1. obviously data, and 2. not being able to access sd card(it tells me it is blank and that i have to format it) Though the phone and charging and everything else working so far. pretty damn smooth as well. hopefully this will be something that will be used to get out phones out of blur and into aosp greatness.


----------



## ddemlong

awesome!


----------



## Chalk

Gimmie gimmie!!!!


----------



## droidth3ory

sk8tingusmc said:


> If you link the compiled bionic CM7 system, I will test it. I have it up and running on mine as well. The biggest problem I see so far is no sdcard mounted so I have 1~ mb storage on my CM7.


You have PM. 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## acordill

On R3BLURRED 1.8 can we just install the safestrap app on the phone or do we need to do something else first? Since D3BLURRED doesn't seem to have a bootstrap app on it that I am aware of.


----------



## mikeymop

Do we explicitly have to have a stock rom on the /system partition before booting and flashing in safestrap? Also droidth3ory, if you want to throw that cm7 test build my way, I'd love to test out for you too.


----------



## hunterwrot

mikeymop said:


> Do we explicitly have to have a stock rom on the /system partition before booting and flashing in safestrap? Also droidth3ory, if you want to throw that cm7 test build my way, I'd love to test out for you too.


what is safestrap?


----------



## mikeymop

hunterwrot said:


> what is safestrap?


The tool they're using to get cm7 on the bionic in that video:
http://hash-of-codes.blogspot.com/2011/10/how-cm7-fell-onto-my-droid-3-and.html


----------



## xxxdroidxxx

"hunterwrot said:


> what is safestrap?


Check the first page. There's a link to the website that explains what safestrap its.


----------



## tp76

I was going to give this a go last night but ran into some things that I question. I followed the instructions provided via the link and when I got to the part of making a back up the backup took two hours (no exaggeration) it was .png by ,png and the MD5 sum was not created upon completion, I just rebooted into my everyday setup - my question is...is a two hour backup normal and would I have to restore this backup to flip between the two Roms, the instructions make it seem that way but the video shows differently, it's contradicting

Thanks


----------



## jasonpantuliano

Is it just me or are there no download links on any of tyr oinks provided. Can someonr please send me a link. I really want to give this a go. Thanks


----------



## jasonpantuliano

Sorry for mu bad typing. On the highway doing 85 in jy van trying to type on my tablet


----------



## tehsusenoh

"jasonpantuliano said:


> Sorry for mu bad typing. On the highway doing 85 in jy van trying to type on my tablet


Put your tablet down and drive! You are endangering the lives of others, sir.


----------



## Chalk

Bah.... I'll just wait for the official release. No radios and sd but awesome job guys! I can't wait to see the real deal.


----------



## BmoreHuntr

Installed the D3 version and it runs surprisingly well. I'd have stuck with it if there was working radio (even 3g). Can't wait to see that come along. I'm sure it'll be soon now.


----------



## boehmtown

Takes 2 hours plus to back up, almost bricked my phone after I fell asleep restoring and woke up to a dead phone without switching safe boot off. Once its loaded it takes 2 seconds to switch back and forth you don't have to restore to boot back onto main rom, just turn safe boot off and reboot.


----------



## illest™

this looks great! does any one want to post a step by step of how to install?
it doesn't look that hard but i like seeing exactly how to do it. maybe a video that isn't crap, ha (but thanks for the initial video).
also how would you remove it all?


----------



## Deodexed

Getting alot of compile errors so having to work through that. Nothing really new to update really.


----------



## sheldoneous

Deodexed said:


> Getting alot of compile errors so having to work through that. Nothing really new to update really.


Thanks for update









Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## BmoreHuntr

Deodexed, make any progress? Would love to find myself on CM7 permanently.


----------

